# My attempt at Mbuna's



## Normdawg (Apr 14, 2011)

Currently my 125 gallon tank is almost empty with only 3 big blood parrots left. I had more fish in there and I had them for 8 years and they started dieing off. I'm ready for a change so i'm going to move the parrots to a 50 gallon tank and have my try at Mbuna's.

I just purchased two Emperor 400 power filters to replace my big tower look filter. I've been doing some research(which brought me to this site). I also ordered some of those cichlid stones, the fake rocks with holes in them.

My goal is to get the tank as close as I can to what they would have in Lake Malawi. This is where I need some help. Should I just get lots of stones and pile them up? Should I get other stuff, i know they aren't use to plants.

-Should I go sand or pebbles to cover the glass? I heard only 1/4" though.

-With a 125 gallon glass tank how many fish would be a good number for the tank?

-I want a great mix of colors. Would it be ok getting 2 of a bunch of different kinds of Mbuna's? Or should I get no less than 4 or something of each kind?

-I know I need new lights and was wondering what I should look for to show the fish off the best. The tank is 6' long I belive and has two lights, 1 bulb each.

As you all can see, I need lots of help and i'm trying to piece this together. Hopefully someone can help me. All tips are welcome.

Thanks in advance.

NormDawg


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a 100g 60" tank I set up in December with Mbuna. Mine is not a Malawi simulation.

Stocking can be done in many ways. Some people overstock the tank to spread aggression out. I my self provide many caves, hiding spots and objects like tall fake plants, rock (Texas holey rock) or anything that will break the line of sight.

If you can find a place to buy your fish where they can tell the difference between the sexes 1 male to 3 females works well.

For a colorful display of more common Mbuna go with Yellow Labs, Red Zebra and Demonsi (dark blue). Electric Blue Johanni (my avatar) are also beautiful.

About 12-16 total Mbuna will provide plenty of activity. In a 6 foot tank set up with lots of places for the fish to claim as territory aggression issues should be minimal.

For substrate I took the cheap way out and went to Lowes and bought 3-4 bags of Colorado river rock. It was less than four bucks a bag and gives the tank a natural bottom look. I have never heard of limiting your substrate to a 1/4 inch. This rock is very dirty and required several rinsings before placing it in the tank.

To make the colors really pop some people spend the bucks and go with a black substrate. There is even a substrate made just for African Cichlids ($$$).

As far as lighting goes you can pick up good 6500k (daylight spectrum) fluorescent bulbs on the cheap at Lowes or Home Depot. No need to spend extra on bulbs at the pet store.

Besides Mbuna I have a Striped Raphael Catfish, An African Feather Fin Catfish and a common Pleco in the tank to help clean up.

Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Only thing I can add to rtbob's post is I have found my cichlids prefer the finer substrate. I currently have half my tank covered with crushed coral and the other half with a Eco Complete African Cichlid mix (looks red and white almost sand consistancy) and they seem to prefer the eco complete side of the tank.


----------



## Normdawg (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks! That eco complete side,,,,what is the name of that stuff? I'm willing to try it. Anyone know the temp range these fish like? 72-78? or warmer?

And what about pH?


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

If you want you can plant your tank as well, so go with a good substrate that is several inch's, I can't think of the name of it, but most LFS's have it and it is usually packed in water 20lb bags for $19-24.
Males have the dominate color, and will get "egg spots" on thier anal fins, electric yellows have black tip across dorsal fin, m/f is not to hard in most Malawi's.
I go with the high occupancy to keep down aggression. And use limestone/ sandstone stacked to create "caves" and ledges.
I have 12 mixed adults (3") in a 40g, and they are all breeding. Last count was 14 or so fry from 1/8" to 3/8" with two more females holding mouthfuls...

"Buddha in your tank"


----------



## Normdawg (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks DocPoppi, I think i'm going to avoid the plants all together. I have 25 Cichlid rocks on the way. I'd like to mix other stones that look similar but maybe are real ones. I like the idea of sand, wife wanted purple but that's not going to happen lol.

Hey Doc, do you have any pictures of your tank? I've been looking at lots for ideas, curious what yours looks like.

I like hearing that your tank has some fry in there. I like that idea and have hopes of that happening. I'm disappointing because there were two awesome pet stores fairly near me but they have both closed down in the last 3 years. I'd get all my cool fish and stuff from those two stores. I hope petsmart has stones or sand otherwise I'm not sure where to look.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

You could order from liveaquaria, I was just in a discussion recently with someone that ordered 20 mixed... They all looked very nice from his post.
I'm without a computer, so I have not setup all the forum pic's and bio like I want to yet. I've been using my phone... But here is a link to photobucket, I just created it...
Mobile Photobucket
Another week or so, when these fry get a tad bigger I'll be pulling the tank apart to add black sand, and a canister filter.... I need to do it quick cause I just saw another female holding a mouthful of eggs...
You can also order the sand, Caribsea has a web page and dealer prices. cost evens out with shipping usually. Or check out landscape supply near you. Good for stone too!

"Buddha in your tank"


----------

